# Meet...!



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Meet Sprocket! 

I've adopted both him and Panda from Atlantis Rattery in Hamilton. (I'll be getting them both, most likely next weekend!)

Bringing my Mischief up to an even 10!

10, a nice even number. ^_^ That's my limit until the rat pack starts to inevitably dwindle. :c


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

I wish they could stay this small for a little longer because it's like a cuteness overload  and I need a longer fix lol.


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

awwwwwwwwww so cute


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Omg what a babe


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Omg!!!!! He's soooo cute!!! It's so hard to resist those cute faces


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

^_^ I'm excited for him as I am with Panda. 

I felt bad that he was the only one who wasn't adopted, so I contemplated for a few weeks.. He was still available so I adopted him too!
Very, very excited.

I'm going to record some videos of doing my final introduction until my now mischief gets smaller.

:3


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

So long since I had baby rats. I miss them, lol


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Atlantis Rattery is awesome. Her babies are amazing. I am hoping to get some in the future from her. In the future I want to start adding harleys to my line from her. And omg her marbles are just adorable.

Sprocket is too cute btw


----------



## Sinkrep (Jun 1, 2015)

_DON'T EVEN.. I can't handle those pictures; it's early and everyone is asleep and I just outright went "D'AWWWWWWWW" can't help it, adorable. 

10? Wow! How can you cope with that many?! I have two young ones and they've already got me running around like a blue ass fly. _


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

Aw! So adorable! He's like a tiny fuzzle-wuzzle puffball!


----------



## bostongirl1983 (May 21, 2015)

I love the little feet <3


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Great Nikki! I remember you saying you were getting two more!


----------

